# هل الحياة مع المسيح صعبة ؟؟



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2012)

هل الحياة مع المسيح صعبة ؟؟
********************************
احنا  كشباب مسيحي نحب نعيش للمسيح..فهل احنا شايفين ان الحياة مع المسيح هي  حياة صعبة لينا كشباب ؟؟و هي حياة اكتئاب وعدم فرح ؟؟ولازم هنتنازل عن  اشياء احنا بنحبها ؟؟ وهل هي فرض علينا ومغصوبين عليها ..وبتحرمنا من اننا  نتمتع بالحياة؟؟ وعشان كدة احنا بنأجل اقترابنا للمسيح ..وبنقول لما نكبر  في السن ..وهل يوجد امثلة بنشوفها من الناس بتخلينا مش عايزين نكون زيهم  وبيعقدونا من الحياة مع المسيح ؟؟


أحب أسمع وجهة نظركم ياشباب في هذا الموضوع​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2012)

*ينقل الى المرشد الروحي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> *ينقل الى المرشد الروحي*​


ميرسى لمرورك وردك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 يوليو 2012)

*مممممممممممممممممم*

*والله الصراحة لا أعلم لأني لم أجرب الحياة معه حتى الآن !*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى لمرورك وردك ربنا يباركك


 
لم أرد بعد يا *رورو*

الآن ارد.

الحياة مع المسيح نور ونعمة وبركة
فيها نتغلب على شهوات العالم 
فكيف تكون صعبة!!!!

الشيطان يحاول سلب هذه النعمة والبركة منا ،وإطفاء نور المسيح بظلمة عالم الشهوة والخطية التي يزينها للشباب.

الشيطان يعرف جيدا تأثيرات الهرمونات التي خلقها الله في الإنسان ليكون الإنسان شريكا معه في الخلق عن طريق التناسل،  فيستغلها أحسن استغلال من خلال طرق عديدة.

ولكن الرب أعطانا المقومات التي نحارب بها الشيطان:




 العقل الذي نميز به ما يثيرنا لكي نبتعد عنه
الإرادة لنقاوم الشر
وقبل كل شيء الحياة في شركة مع المسيح.... به ومعه يستنير العقل وتقوى الإرادة.
من منا يعرف متى تأتي ساعته لكي يؤجل حياة القداسة ويقول: "لما نكبر  في السن"؟

لم افهم كلامك ان هناك ناس يعقدوك من الحياة مع المسيح
يا ريت توضح عشان ارد على هذه النقطة


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

*فهل  احنا شايفين ان الحياة مع المسيح هي  حياة صعبة لينا كشباب ؟؟
لا

و هي حياة  اكتئاب وعدم فرح ؟؟
لا

ولازم هنتنازل عن  اشياء احنا بنحبها ؟؟ 
لا

وهل هي فرض  علينا ومغصوبين عليها ..
وبتحرمنا من اننا  نتمتع بالحياة؟؟
لا

 وعشان كدة احنا  بنأجل اقترابنا للمسيح ..وبنقول لما نكبر  في السن ..
وهل يوجد امثلة  بنشوفها من الناس بتخلينا مش عايزين نكون
 زيهم  وبيعقدونا من الحياة مع  المسيح ؟؟

بصى يا رورو
انا هتكلم عن نفسى .... 
عرفت المسيح وانا عندى 9 سنين
يعنى اعرفه من حوالى 11 سنه 
عمرى حسيت بالاكتئاب ... الا وانا بعيده عنه
عمرى ما عرفت يعنى ايه سعاده .. غير وانا معاه
عمرى ما اتنازلت عن شئ فى نظرى مهم ... 
الا واكتشفت انه كان شئ تافهه والمسيح  ادانى الاصل ...

تعالى نفصص كل حاجة واحده واحده 
هل الحياه معاه صعبه ... لا ...
لان هو قال نيرى هين وحملى خفيف ... 
هو ادانا دعوه للراحه معاه ...
نيره هين ... لانه بيشيله معانا ...
 فاحنا بنشيل اللى بنقدر عليه ... وهو بيشيل الباقى
ولما بنتعب بيشيلنا على كتفه ...
 انما نير العالم بيسحقنا تحت لحد الموت

هل هى اكتئاب ... لا 
لان اللى يعرف السيد المسيح صح ... 
ويعيش معاه ... صح
مش زى ما مالناس بتقول ... هيتمتع بيه بشكل ميتوصفش
الكلام مع السيد المسيح مش لازم يبقى بالاجبيه ... 
ولا اظهرله حبى بـ 100 مطانيه يومياً ... دة يمكن بيحسسنا بالاكتئاب ... 
لانهم بيفرضوا احياناً حاجات صارمه ...
 مهمه اها .. بس مش كفايا .. 
اللى يعيش مع السيد المسيح ... بيدوق الراحه والمتعه ... 
الراحه لانك مش هتقلق على بكره لانه فى ايده ... 
والمتعه لان فى اخيراً حد بيحبنى بصدق ... عمره ما هيخون او يجرح ... 
هو الوحيد اللى اقدر اعرى نفسى على حقيقتها قدامه ... 
ويسترنى وميفضحنيش ... يبقى فين الاكتئاب ؟؟

هنتنازل عن ايه ... 
المخدرات مثلاً ... ولا الافلام الاباحيه ... 
طيب الحاجات دى بندور عليها ليه ... مش احنا بندور على
 المخدرات عشان ننسى هموم العالم ونسكن الجروح .... 
طيب ماهو المسيح هيشفى .. ويعالج .. ومن غير مخدرات ...
يبقى اتنازلنا عن ايه ... ؟

طيب الولد المدمن الافلام الاباحيه ... بيشوفها ليه
يمكن عشان عنده نقص حب ... طيب ماهو السيد المسيح 
هيعوضه الحب دة ... بحب حقيقى وصادق ... 
يبقى اتنازلنا عن ايه ؟
والقائمه يطول شرحها ...!!

الحياه مع المسيح تبقى فرض امتى .... هقولك امتى :
لو انا فرضت عليك تحبى شخص ... عنيف وقاسى وبيكرهك ... 
ساعتها هيبقى فعلاً صعب تعيشى معاه ... وتحبيه ...

انما المسيح سهل جداااااااااااا تحبيه ... 
لانه حلو ... لانه يتحب ... لانه so sweet ... 
لانه بيحبك ... وطبيعى مش هتلاقى مفر غير انك تحبيه 
هتحبيه مش بس بمشاعرك ... انما بأقتناعك ... وبقلبك وبعقلك

الشباب اللى بيضيع عمره من غير ما يعرف المسيح ...
 بيخسر اوووووى ... ربنا مش بيخسر ... انما احنا اللى بنخسر 

سامحينى على الاطاله ..! 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> لم أرد بعد يا *رورو*
> 
> الآن ارد.
> 
> ...


بجد كلام جميل ميرسى جدا ربنا يبارك خدمتك اقصد بتعقيد ان الحياه صعبة زى حياه صعبة مثلا زى حياه الرهبان ودى من وجهة نظر الشباب حياه صعبة جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فهل  احنا شايفين ان الحياة مع المسيح هي  حياة صعبة لينا كشباب ؟؟
> لا
> 
> و هي حياة  اكتئاب وعدم فرح ؟؟
> ...


بجد ميرسى جدا جدا لردودك الجميلة ربنا يبارك خدمتك وميرسى لمرورك جدا


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد كلام جميل ميرسى جدا ربنا يبارك خدمتك اقصد بتعقيد ان الحياه صعبة زى حياه صعبة مثلا زى حياه الرهبان ودى من وجهة نظر الشباب حياه صعبة جدا


 
لا يا *رورو* حياة الرهبان هي إختيارهم ولم يجبرهم عليها احد، وثانيا هي *دعوة مقدسة* ليست للجيمع.

انا كنت حابة كثيرة اكون مثلهم وانا صغيرة ولما كبرت كمان، ولكن الزواج كان *دعوتي المقدسة.*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> لا يا *رورو* حياة الرهبان هي إختيارهم ولم يجبرهم عليها احد، وثانيا هي *دعوة مقدسة* ليست للجيمع.
> 
> انا كنت حابة كثيرة اكون مثلهم وانا صغيرة ولما كبرت كمان، ولكن الزواج كان *دعوتي المقدسة.*


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الكلام مع السيد المسيح مش لازم يبقى بالاجبيه ... *
> *ولا اظهرله حبى بـ 100 مطانيه يومياً ... دة يمكن بيحسسنا بالاكتئاب ... *
> *لانهم بيفرض**وا احياناً حاجات صارمه ...*


 

مشاركة رائعة بكل ما أتيتِ فيها

ولكن لدي تعليق واحد على الفقرة في الإقتباس.

اللي يعمل المطانيا يعملها وهو فرحان 
مفيش حاجة مفروضة وصارمة 

كل واحد يعمل اللي يقدر عليه. أصلا علاقتنا مع الرب علاقة محبة وليس علاقة مفروضة.


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> مشاركة رائعة بكل ما أتيتِ فيها
> 
> ولكن لدي تعليق واحد على الفقرة في الإقتباس.
> 
> ...


*كلامك مظبوط *
*ولكن انا بقصد القوانين الروحيه*
*اللى احياناً مش بتبقى ممتعه لينا*
*يعنى انا مثلاً ... صلاة الاجبيه دى بصليها*
*وانا عصره لمونه على نفسى .. لانه قانون ابونا قالى لازم انفذه*
*بحس انه حمل ... بس مضطره ...
 وببقى سعييييييده لما اخلص الاجبيه ... وابدأ اتكلم مع ربنا .... :ura1:*

*طبعا مش معنى كلامى ان الاجبيه والميطانيات مش مهمين ..*
*بالعكس مهمين جداً .... *
*بس احياناً بنحس انهم تقال على قلوبنا .. *
*وانا زى ما قلت ... جاوبت عليها من واقع نفسى*
*يعنى مسمعتش اراء حد .. او حاجة*

*وطبعاً رأيك سليم *
​


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2012)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي الأعزاء في شخص ربنا يسوع
أولاً تصعب الحياة مع الله جداً وتصير مُره للنفس، حينما تخضع لقانون الجسد تحت عبودية تنفيذ قوانين خارجيه لا تمس القلب من الداخل في شيء قط، أو حينما تكون الحياة مع الله مجرد انفعالات نفسية متأثرة عاطفياً بدون حركة تغيير عميقة بالنعمة مع الدخول في حياة شركة مع الله الحي بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة الذي عملياً يظهر في الطاعة للوصية ، لأننا كابناء نطيع بمحبة وسهولة وصية أبينا الصالح، لأن الوصية هي حياة النفس وسر شفاءها الحقيقي ...

وتتمرمر حياة الإنسان وتُصاب بشلل حينما يضع كاهن أو شخص لا دراية له بأعماق النفس من الداخل قانون يُرهقها عوض أن يرفعها لعلو المجد الإلهي بشغف ولهفة للتغيير، وتُضبط النفس بالنعمة، لأن وضع حمل ثقيل على النفس بدون معرفة ما نالته من الله يجعلها تتعوق في المسيره نحو الله بل وأحياناً كثيرة تتراجع أو تتعطل وقد يصيبها شلل روحي عوض أن تُشفى، فليس كل قانون صالح لكل نفس، لأن أحياناً كثيرة في عدم إفراز يتحرك الإنسان لينفذ قوانين روحية لا تصلح له... [ فقال وويلٌ لكم أنتم أيها الناموسيون، لأنكم تحملون الناس أحمالاً عسرة الحمل وأنتم لا تمسون الأحمال بإحدى أصابعكم ] (لوقا 11: 46)

مثلاً: إنسان أعطاه الله نعمة خاصة في الصلاة ويُصلي ساعة بتركيز شديد رافعاً قلبه لله فينال منه نعمة وقوة وسلام، وآخر إمكانياته كلها خمسة دقائق فقط بيركز فيها ويرفع قلبه فينال قوة من الله وسلام ونعمة، وكلاهما يتغير ويتقدم في الطريق بفرح ومسرة، ولكن حينما يعكس كل واحد ويحيا ليس حسب إمكانياته، يرتبك وتتعثر حياته كلها وتتعطل المسيرة، لأن من نال خمسة دقائق فقط، لا يستطيع ان يُصلي ساعة كاملة لأنه سيكون مشتتاً ويسرح بفكره وسيخرج مفلساً من النعمة ولن يستطيع أن يصمد في الطريق لأنه حتماً سينهار ويشعر أن الحياة مع الله شبه مستحيلة، والآخر الذي إمكانيته ساعة صلى فقط خمسة دقائق ترتبك حياته وتتوقف ويُصاب بشلل روحي لأنه يُريد أن يقوم بالصلاة كواجب ليريح ضميرة فتتوقف حياته مع الله وتتحول لمجرد واجب وليست محبة بين ابن وابيه ... وهكذا لا ينبغي أن نُصلي عافية أو يوضع قانون لا يتناسب مع وضعي الروحي ومكاني الطبيعي في الطريق ... والمفروض أني ابحث عن أب روحي محنك له خبرة في النفوس إذ نال الموهبة من الله ويعطي كل واحد إرشاد حسب ما نال من نعمة عالماً أين هو في الطريق ليعطيه إرشاد يتناسب مع حياته لينمو ولا يُصاب بشلل...
فماذا انتفع أن قمت بقانون لا أستطيع أن استمر فيه وتصبح ساعة صراع وعذاب !!! هل مثل هذه تُسمى حياة مع الله !!!

إخوتي الأحباء، أحياناً كثيرة الناس لا تقرب من الله بل تبتعد تماماً، حينما تسمع قوانين حرفية لا علاقة لها بالقلب أو الحياة الحقيقية مع الله، لأن من دخل في خبرة حقيقية مع اله الحي، تجد أن من يسمعه يفرح ويجد أن الحياة مع الله سهلة ويشتهي أن يحيا فيها، أما من لم ينل خبرة حقيقية وعايش مع الله بالنعمة وبإيمان حي، تجده يتكلم بكلام ميت لا حياة فيه، فيستصعب الناس الحياة مع الله ويشعروا بوهق شديد، فيهربوا من هذه الحياة الثقيلة وينكرونها، وفي الواقع هما لا ينكرون الحياة مع الله ويهربوا منها، بل يهربوا من التزييف والكلام الفارغ من الحياة الحقيقية...

عموماً ليس لي إلا قول أحد الآباء الذي قال: [ أن كان الله في قلبك فما الذي يهمك، وأن كان الله خارج عنك فما الذي ينفعك ] وهذا هو ملخص الحياة الروحية... النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------



## KARMA777 (2 يوليو 2012)

*سلام المسيح
انا ارد عليكى اختى كمسلمة سابقة
لا اروع والا اسهل ولا اخف من المسيحية
شتان بين حمل الاسلام وقسوته فى العبادات
وسهولة وسرعة دخول الايمان القلب فى المسيحية
مساكين من يعبدو غير المسيح 
فقدو لذة القرب منه ولذة حبه لهم
اشكرك ابى انك عرفتنى طريقك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> انا ارد عليكى اختى كمسلمة سابقة
> لا اروع والا اسهل ولا اخف من المسيحية
> شتان بين حمل الاسلام وقسوته فى العبادات
> ...


ربنا يباركك حبيبتى وتعيشى دايما مع المسيح ​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (3 يوليو 2012)

*كلما تجولت و قرت ازداد حبي للرب وشع نور المسيح في قلبي 

 ما أحلى الرجوع الى الرب*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يوليو 2012)

*,.

*     طبعـاً مفيش كلآم بعد آلردود آلوآفية وآلرآئعة دى
حيآة آلشركة مع آلمسيح مآ أطيبهآ مذآقاً

وحتى لو وآجهنآ متآعب وحملنآ صلبآن وسيرنآ فى آلطريق آلضيق
مقآرنتاً مع مآ ينتظرنآ فى حضن يسوع وملكوته
مآ لم ترآهـ عين ومآ لم تسمع به أذن

فـ أهلاُ بآلطريق آلضيق


*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2012)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *كلما تجولت و قرت ازداد حبي للرب وشع نور المسيح في قلبي
> 
> ما أحلى الرجوع الى الرب*


ميرسى على كلامك كتير حلو 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *     طبعـاً مفيش كلآم بعد آلردود آلوآفية وآلرآئعة دى
> حيآة آلشركة مع آلمسيح مآ أطيبهآ مذآقاً
> ...


فعلا ما احلى الحياه مع المسيح ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## هالة الحب (10 يوليو 2012)

الحياه مع المسيح مثل المريض الذى يحتاج الى دواء مر ومؤلم ولفتره طويله ولكن بعد ذلك يحدث الشفاء الذى تكون فيه كل السعاده.ولذلك هى صعبه جدا فى ظاهرها ولكن فى جوهرها هى قمه الراحه والهدووء.


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> الحياه مع المسيح مثل المريض الذى يحتاج الى دواء مر ومؤلم ولفتره طويله ولكن بعد ذلك يحدث الشفاء الذى تكون فيه كل السعاده.ولذلك هى صعبه جدا فى ظاهرها ولكن فى جوهرها هى قمه الراحه والهدووء.


ميرسى لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------

